# Aleksander Emelianenko



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Why are you so cool? 










Also, do you think anyone can pull off a mullet like Aleks does? Discuss.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

top 5 fav fighters of all time for me


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Holder of the absolute "swankest" KO imo

(vs Macias)


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely no one can pull of the Aleks mullet. 

Normally, I would make fun of a dude carrying a man-purse and has a Cosby sweater on. But then I saw this picture:









I wouldn't make fun of that ^


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Aleks can wear what the hell he likes, I aint gonna say sh*t!! (even though I might think it!)


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

He has some of the best Tatoos I have ever seen.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Aleks' mullet is awesome. Though Keith Hackney had the sweetest mullet back in the day. I'll try to find a pic.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone else think he looks PO'd when he is wearing the Fedor's "No one beats me" shirt? lol


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> He has some of the best Tatoos I have ever seen.


im sure he kicked some ass in prison, not everyone can have tatoos like he got, Russian prison is hell. All those tatoos are marks, they all have a meaning.
watch Eastern Promises movie, just dont be thinking that Alex got same tatoos as dudes in movie


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Zemelya said:


> im sure he kicked some ass in prison, not everyone can have tatoos like he got, Russian prison is hell. All those tatoos are marks, they all have a meaning.
> watch Eastern Promises movie, just dont be thinking that Alex got same tatoos as dudes in movie


It's actually funny, Aleks has almost exactly the same tatoos as the guy in Eastern Promises. It looks like they used Aleks as the model for that characters tatoos.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

According to Fedor's website via Wikipedia Aleks' tatoos:

Aleksander explained their meaning in his interview on Fedor’s official website[2].


Tattoos
Right arm: Cathedral with five domes: symbolizes five years of imprisonment. 


Shoulders: Stars: Symbolize a "career criminal" or Vor v Zakone in Russian (english translation: thief in law). 

Right shoulder: cobweb: Aleksander did not explain its meaning other than saying that contrary to what has been suggested by some, it does not have anything to do with the mafia. In Russian prisons, tattoos using this symbol typically denote drug addiction. 

Left shoulder: Russian script. 

Left forearm: Half cat’s head, half skull: “**** homini lupus est.” Translated: Man is a wolf to his fellow-man. 

Back: Grim Reaper holding a baby 

Back: "Gott Mit Uns", meaning “God is with us” in German: for Aleksander, it’s a symbol of revival. This tattoo caused a significant controversy, since this slogan was written on belt buckles of German soldiers in the Second and Third Reich. 

Knees: Stars: symbolize that the owner will never be brought to his knees. 

Pirate tattoo: stands for article 167 of Russian Criminal Code: “armed robbery”. 

“Fortune favors the bold” in German: self-explanatory. 

A name on his lower abs (Maybe 'Marina'). Later covered by a tribal tattoo


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aleks is a bad dude. I mean he might be the scariest guy in MMA. I used to say that was Wanderlei but Aleks is so ******* beast. It's crazy if he had about half the skill of Fedor and his size he would be such a great fighter but Aleks is basically a wild brawler who can't beat top fighters.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Here you go...wait till the end. :thumbsup:

http://mixfight.ru/news/2007/12/5/mobile/video/photo/


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Anybody catch his fight with Bobbish? He avoids the cagepress extremely well.


----------



## immortal (Dec 21, 2007)

*He is good but just starting out*

I dont think Aleks could be rated in the top 5 just yet , he has awesome potential and is incredibly quick for his size but he lacks expierence and to be honest true devotion.
He has a tendencie to come in a little out of shape for lower ranked apponnents , this is nothing got to do with his natural build but his fluctuating wieght.With almost a 20lb wieght deviation up and the down and then up again in his outings in Pride I think he may lack the disipline of his older brother.
He is definitly one to watch and i would love to see him in the ufc although i think he would loe again to crocop and Minatouro would definitly beat him I dont see many others getting the job done. My dream match for him at this stage would be Heath Hearing there both young and large and Aleks looping stand up v Heaths kick boxing would be great and ***** v Wrestling is always entertaining and both have the lovely style of block the take down stand back up and take the guys head off ...


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

The mullet, grim reaper tattoo, and the way he fights makes him awesome.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I was just watching Aleks vs Thompson, Aleks KO's him in like 10 seconds. This was the funniest staredown I've ever seen.

Thompson is in his corner beating his chest and making sacry faces, while Aleks looks so friggin bored in his corner, he looks like he's thinking about what he's going to eat after the fight.

They get in the center and Thompson is looking all intense with his normal antics. Aleks still looks bored and actually picks his teeth an wipes something off his cheek all nonchalant.

Aleks looked like a stone cold killer.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> I was just watching Aleks vs Thompson, Aleks KO's him in like 10 seconds. This was the funniest staredown I've ever seen.
> 
> Thompson is in his corner beating his chest and making sacry faces, while Aleks looks so friggin bored in his corner, he looks like he's thinking about what he's going to eat after the fight.
> 
> ...


Aye, Aleks looks like he just woke up. It's totally kick-ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Absolutely no one can pull of the Aleks mullet.
> 
> Normally, I would make fun of a dude carrying a man-purse and has a Cosby sweater on. But then I saw this picture:
> 
> ...


Wow! That is a fuckin' sweet picture


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

He has the face of a physcho.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> I was just watching Aleks vs Thompson, Aleks KO's him in like 10 seconds. This was the funniest staredown I've ever seen.
> 
> Thompson is in his corner beating his chest and making sacry faces, while Aleks looks so friggin bored in his corner, he looks like he's thinking about what he's going to eat after the fight.
> 
> ...


lol yeah man, I refer to that all the time whenever I mention Aleks. "Basically goes into the staredown picking his nose..." Thats usually what I say :laugh:


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

DropKick said:


> According to Fedor's website via Wikipedia Aleks' tatoos:
> 
> 
> Shoulders: Stars: Symbolize a "career criminal" or Vor v Zakone in Russian (english translation: thief in law).


Are you sure he commented it himself ?
he's not Vor v Zakone (english translation: thief in law). It's an extremely big rank among russian thiefs, to be granted this status you have to dedicate your whole life to criminal life and prison, for those guy prison is the home. you cannot work or server for the government, the rules are super strict. if you are Vor v Zakone you are the most powerfull man in prison, unless there is more older/respekted Vor there. if there is a conflict in prison they come to you to sort it out.

So with Alex being 25 or something and short criminal career (probably just a mistake) is impossible for him to have this status. Also having prison tatoo which doesnt reflect the truth is dangerous and can get you killed


----------



## mbperformance87 (Dec 19, 2007)

hes the only guy who can pull that off.. ahahaha



kds13 said:


> Absolutely no one can pull of the Aleks mullet.
> 
> Normally, I would make fun of a dude carrying a man-purse and has a Cosby sweater on. But then I saw this picture:
> 
> ...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

mbperformance87 said:


> hes the only guy who can pull that off.. ahahaha


I feel bad for the poor soul who didn't know who he was and made fun of him for that outfit at a bar or something...they may never find the body. :confused05:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Fedor vs Aleksander ***** Match:
http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...fgp_fedor-emelianenko-vs-alexander-emel_sport

Really cool Aleksander Hl:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dDnbz8AG53U

His last fight(Oct. 19, '07) :
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PZ6saW3JGcE

Man, I love his boxing, and I think Fedor with Aleksander's hands would be an even better fighter.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

kds13 said:


> I feel bad for the poor soul who didn't know who he was and made fun of him for that outfit at a bar or something...they may never find the body. :confused05:


... or his teeth and fingers for that matter.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

kds13 said:


> I feel bad for the poor soul who didn't know who he was and made fun of him for that outfit at a bar or something...they may never find the body. :confused05:


Haha it's true, it's like hes asking for it with the man purse and stuff too, just waiting for someone to say something so he has an excuse to go crazy lol


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Zemelya said:


> Are you sure he commented it himself ?
> he's not Vor v Zakone (english translation: thief in law). It's an extremely big rank among russian thiefs, to be granted this status you have to dedicate your whole life to criminal life and prison, for those guy prison is the home. you cannot work or server for the government, the rules are super strict. if you are Vor v Zakone you are the most powerfull man in prison, unless there is more older/respekted Vor there. if there is a conflict in prison they come to you to sort it out.
> 
> So with Alex being 25 or something and short criminal career (probably just a mistake) is impossible for him to have this status. Also having prison tatoo which doesnt reflect the truth is dangerous and can get you killed



IDK, it was taken from Fedors website.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Aleks is like Fedor's slobbish brother, who rocks a mullet, pasty white skin, and a beer (Vodka?) belly. He just doesn't give a shit, and that rules. He's the anti-Alistair Overeem.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Aleks is like Fedor's slobbish brother, who rocks a mullet, pasty white skin, and a beer (Vodka?) belly. He just doesn't give a shit, and that rules. He's the anti-Alistair Overeem.


This is totally just a guess but I bet Aleks bangs way more hot Russian chiks than Fedor does. Hes got that whole rockstar swag goin on. Aleks is the F'n MAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I guess so since Fedor's a married man.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> He's the anti-Alistair Overeem.


Except neither can get a big win against a top fighter and the best win in both of there careers is against Sergei Khartanov


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Except neither can get a big win against a top fighter and the best win in both of there careers is against Sergei Khartanov


Apparently you're not familiar with James Thompson.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

**** James Thompson I've hated him ever since he got lucky against Giant Silva since Silva was dominating until he slipped, got dust in his eye, and broke his rib at the same time. Giant Silva also entered that fight with a knee injury that needed surgery. He would've pulled out if he was facing Matt Hughes but because it was Thompson he took the risk.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

I remember that fight, but i don't remeber Silva dominating lol


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know what fight you were watching but Silva was picking him apart he even rocked him at one point I mean Thompson was lucky that the fight was in Pride and they let it keep going. Of Course then Silva slipped and Thompson hit him one or two times before the ref made a terrible stoppage.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

lol my bad, clearly he was rocked.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Except neither can get a big win against a top fighter and the best win in both of there careers is against Sergei Khartanov


Alistair does have the Volk Atajev & Igor wins, too.

Aleks has wins over 2 freakshow guys in hilarious fashion.

Solid Russians.

Hilarious Freakshows.

Meh, to-may-tow, to-mah-tow.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

If you dont LOVE Aleks, you are a freakin MORON!!!!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> I guess so since Fedor's a married man.


I know that but still, Alkes is the MAN. I got an inside source that says Aleks beats up on mad Russian biddies.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I think hes more of a family man


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

In Soviet Russia, wigs wear you.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

aleks vs bob sapp

god i would love to see those looping hooks hit bob sapp like they did ricardo morais


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I know that but still, Alkes is the MAN. I got an inside source that says Aleks beats up on mad Russian biddies.


inside source being yourself?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey guys, check this out. It's Aleks' latest fight in M-1.. this is what the shows will look like, apparently:

http://mmafightvideos.blogspot.com/2007/10/aleksander-emelianenkos-latest-fight-in.html

NOTE: I'm well aware its an old fight, but I wasn't sure if most of you have seen what M-1 events will look like!


----------

